# Customer Who Can't Decide On Paint Colors



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

> "Most painting contractors are naturally gifted when it comes to finding interesting color combinations. When you’re a professional painter, you’re asked questions about everything from what type of paint would be best for a space to what colors would look stellar in that space. While it may be easy for you, it can be nearly impossible for some clients to decide on colors. Being bombarded with questions about what color would look best can become burdensome." *Easing the Color Selection Process for Homeowners*


How do you deal with customers that can't seem to decide on paint colors? Do you ever decide for them? Why? Why not? What about customers who choose a color that you think will be hideous? Do you offer advice?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I never, ever , give my opinion on colors. I have enough to worry about.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I only help with colors if they have an idea in mind.
If I don't like the colour I don't care because I don't have to look at it.
I do tell people to make sure they like the colour before they have me paint.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I think the article is being very generous when it describes "most" painters as being "gifted" when it comes to color combinations. I'm a good painter, but by no means an interior, or exterior, decorator. 

I am of the belief that if you have not received any training in architectural design, other than slapping paint on a wall, you are no more piloting by the seat of your pants than a layman homeowner is.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I offer opinion if asked. Stick with a neutral, some times baby them along if it's one of those that can't visualize a completed project. Simetimes theyre just way too overwhelmed so i get trim, lid (usually those two are the same color, different sheens) and common area colors. Then we just baby ot a little as things start to come together. I offer web info to use color visualization tools to just get them started and only offer opinions once they have things pretty much narrowed down. I enjoy it actually. Unless a designerina is involved then it's lips closed no matter what.standard response it "yes! That looks great together!!" For the mathmatician/scientist group the only opinion i have is white. beyond that, call me when ya have it figured out. They're the worst.EVER!


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I call on my local SW store color consultant. She has bailed me out of many a tough spot when it comes to helping out a customer with picking colors. I care in that it can mess up my schedule. For example, I have a customer who has had ALL SUMMER to pick out colors for the house exterior. It's washed and ready to go. I assume she has her colors in mind. She doesn't. Now I'm scrambling to rearrange my schedule to allow her time to pick colors with the help of the SW color consultant. It's getting too late in the season to be bumping an exterior into next week.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

They pick it out, we put it on. 

I know some outfits take great pride in offering color consultation services. If that's something they want to offer, then fine. Personally, I don't need the hassles or potential p----d off customer if my suggestions don't pan out.


----------



## MurphysPaint (Nov 23, 2015)

I have an opinion like everyone else, but my skill is in the application. I know a designer who will help with your colours for $300, would you like me to give them a call? No? You'll go with your first choice? Great, see you tomorrow. 


Murph


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I offer color consulting and/or advice depending on the needs of clients. I'll often send clients links to a few interior design blogs that I think have good color ideas/suggestions. For many clients this is the most helpful because they view these people as impartial experts and it's free.

It also helps that I spent 8 years as a graphic designer. At a minimum I know when colors don't go well together, but I can often help clients refine their choices. At the end of the day finding the perfect color can be very tricky, but I've found that's it's worth spending the time upfront so it doesn't cause delays.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Navajo white. On everything.


----------



## bobross (Jun 27, 2016)

I refer them to SW color consultant to help.sort it out


----------



## AtomicPainting (Sep 5, 2016)

I never give advice on color. I refer them to local bm, ppg or sw. My color picks are like my stock picks, No good...lol


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*1st time, shame on me!*



Cricket said:


> View attachment 81754
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Years ago I did a paint job for a client. Living/dining room and hallway. All off-white except one 8 foot section where the piano was. This she wanted as an accent wall. She had a color picked out. I looked at it and told her that it did not really go with the carpeting, so I picked a color and painted the wall. I was wrong and the color did not go with the carpet, so I picked another color and that also did not go with the carpet. I told her that the next color would have to be her choice and that I would only be charging her once for all 3 coats, but that if the last color did not work and she wanted yet another color, she would have to pay for the extra labor.

Since then I might suggest something to a customer, especially if I think the color being chosen by them is hideous (at least to me) but I always let them know that they are the ones responsible for what goes onto their walls.

If I think that there might be a problem with the customer choosing colors in a timely manner, I might suggest that they make their final decisions before I finalize the proposal so I can put the colors into the proposal for them to sign off.

One tip of advice I give customers when I see them choosing a darker color (darker than an off white) for a room: I explain to them that with each wall that is painted the darker color, the room will get darker as each wall starts reflecting its dark color onto the other walls and will be significantly darker with all 4 walls painted the same darker color, and that if they really want that color, but not the darkness, they might consider having the paint tinted a lighter shade.

Most of my jobs are repaints to help the client sell their property. With that in mind, I ususally recommend something light and neutral like an off white or even just freshening up areas with the same paint that is already on the walls. It seems that many people (at least in my market in Chicago area) are going with grays now instead of off whites, even to sell the house. I do not care for the look of gray, at least for selling the house, and I try to make sure they have run their colors by their realtor to see if the realtor okays it.

In the final analysis, it is the customer that has to sign off on the colors. Once I get the colors from the customer, I put them into the proposal and have the customer sign the proposal so that we are both on the same page as far as what the paint job is going to be. This way, if they don't like it, I just point to the proposal and remind them that it was their choice - at least if it gets down to that!

futtyos

P.S. as far as exterior colors, I would point out to the customer that exterior jobs are governed by the weather and that there is little time to play around with as far as scheduling the work and that they need to keep this in mind if they want the painting done this season.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok I'm going to go against my better judgement and expound on this a little bit! This being a response regarding potential liability for incorrect color, it may be controversial and even piss some of you off. But it is based on my observations and experience through my career. And some of you may have some snide comments to add, but please refrain as this is meant to be educational and provoke thought, and not any kind of verbal assault on any individual. Also, your snide comments and beliefs will be wrong. 

When push comes to shove, and an incorrect color is used whether through a bad color match or a bad color choice, there are some interesting potential outcomes. Lets say on a big job the following scenarios occur and for some reason it ends up in front of a judge;

If the customer buys the paint, and has it tinted to the color of their choice- if the color is not correct when the job is done-the painter and the paint supplier have no liability for the color.

If the customer picks a color and a painter buys and picks up the paint, and it turns out to be the wrong color-The painter is liable AND the paint supplier is not.

If the painter picks the color, buys and applies it and it is wrong, all liability falls on the painter.

If the customer picks a color and the painter has the customer visually confirm that the tinted paint is the correct color, and it turns out to be the wrong color after application(again whether it was chosen wrong or mistinted) the customer is solely at fault-not the painter or supplier. Even if it was mistinted by the supplier. (ANY correction or monetary payout by the paint supplier for mistints is legally done as a good faith gesture.)

Basically, paint suppliers are protected by one thing and one thing only, and that is that as soon as something is purchased, it is automatically approved as correct and acceptable by the purchaser. If the painter buys a color, and doesn't get approval by the end user (your client), they are fully responsible and liable for the color that is used. If the paint supplier gives you money for labor and even paint to re-paint, it is actually a good faith gesture by the paint supplier. Once the paint is paid for, the only legal obligation they have is for the performance of the paint and never the color. That is because there is no way a customer can know if the paint has been manufactured correctly. But, they can know if the color has been made correctly and they verify that by purchasing the product.

This comes from my experiences in several court cases over the years. The acceptance of a product at the time of purchase is a pretty well defined legal thing. Another protection afforded to paint suppliers is that once a customer deems the paint to be incorrect after purchase, it becomes a non-regulated waste and again, the paint supplier can refuse to issue credit or take the paint back and correct it. Taking it back, issuing a credit, or replacing due to a color issue is a good faith gesture and is not required by law.

This is some information I hope some of you will take into account and possibly alleviate problems. It is always a good idea to either have someone at the paint store help with color selection or at least make sure you protect yourself and get any color selection approved in writing by your client. Also it is a good idea to get the clients approval of the tinted paint. I know this seems time consuming and can't always be done, but it is something you should all be aware of.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Whenever I'm about to buy 5+ gallons of any given color, I always offer start off with one gallon and let them approve the choice after it goes on the wall. That gives them a one time change-your-mind opportunity. I've had clients seriously thank me for that.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

PACman said:


> Ok I'm going to go against my better judgement and expound on this a little bit! This being a response regarding potential liability for incorrect color, it may be controversial and even piss some of you off. But it is based on my observations and experience through my career. And some of you may have some snide comments to add, but please refrain as this is meant to be educational and provoke thought, and not any kind of verbal assault on any individual. Also, your snide comments and beliefs will be wrong.
> 
> Lol. Worthy of Bill Burr there. :thumbsup:
> 
> Good post Pac.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I like your "manifesto" PACman, but, if you suggest NAVAJO WHITE for EVERYTHING there should never be any liability on anyone's part, well, unless someone gets the sheen wrong.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> I like your "manifesto" PACman, but, if you suggest NAVAJO WHITE for EVERYTHING there should never be any liability on anyone's part, well, unless someone gets the sheen wrong.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> It happens. I just took 15 gals of mixed (6 different colors) of Manor Hall to habitat for humanity, as the customer wanted all satin instead of eggshell. It was not my fault or PPG's but there was no discussing it with her.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Chris, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Signed proposal?*



chrisn said:


> Gymschu said:
> 
> 
> > I like your "manifesto" PACman, but, if you suggest NAVAJO WHITE for EVERYTHING there should never be any liability on anyone's part, well, unless someone gets the sheen wrong.[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> PACman said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I'm going to go against my better judgement and expound on this a little bit! This being a response regarding potential liability for incorrect color, it may be controversial and even piss some of you off. But it is based on my observations and experience through my career. And some of you may have some snide comments to add, but please refrain as this is meant to be educational and provoke thought, and not any kind of verbal assault on any individual. Also, your snide comments and beliefs will be wrong.
> ...


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> Gymschu said:
> 
> 
> > I like your "manifesto" PACman, but, if you suggest NAVAJO WHITE for EVERYTHING there should never be any liability on anyone's part, well, unless someone gets the sheen wrong.[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

futtyos said:


> chrisn said:
> 
> 
> > Chrisn, didn't she agree beforehand on eggshell?
> ...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> Chris, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


I could not argue with her:no:, so I ended up with a $500 tax deduction


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*signature*



chrisn said:


> futtyos said:
> 
> 
> > Why, yes, she did. Did she remember that? Why, NO, she did not.
> ...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

futtyos said:


> chrisn said:
> 
> 
> > That's when you show her the proposal that she signed which states what brand, color and sheen the paint will be. That should jog her memory!
> ...


----------



## painterina (May 25, 2015)

I'm a fan of applying color samples on the wall, not only for homeowners, but for some decorators as well (colors they aren't familiar with). Whatever that makes their life easier. Paint samples are cheap, convenient, and good visual aids. It helps them make their decision faster and more definitely. Thus I'm always glad to do it, actually, prefer to do it. For if they do it they tend to use a mini sponge roller or brush, leaving all kinds of marks and ridges. Which is a crime for a nice smooth wall. 

Some colors do look different on the wall than they do on a small swatch --lighter or darker, more cheerful or dreary, prettier or uglier.. Difficult homeowners (perhaps they'd prefer to be called 'sophisticated'), can see big differences between subtly different colors. But they know exactly what they want.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Mathmatician. Wants his house white. HE chose sw 7008 "alabaster". We finished shooting this side. They now want to change the color....they can't like the glare. OMG IFECKINGHATEHO'S sometimes. We'll be getting a lift for round 2 as we don't have time to keep screwing around with it and the rain is coming and I'll only need it 2 days. 1 to shoot and 1 to trim. Trim is easy. 1" back band 2" face of sill and all corbels go black. Everything else is body....yay. that was my day yesterday. :/ no problem! Get your check book out and add about 3k or so....


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Wow! That's a job. Do you scale those ladders @lilpaintchic. Me? No way.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

AngieM said:


> Wow! That's a job. Do you scale those ladders @lilpaintchic. Me? No way.


Yup. Been doing it for 24 or 25 yrs now....the last 2 yrs I've been mostly outta the bucket but not on this one...I'm small (5' almost 1"...lol) and fit into the rediculiously small angles on this house. The other guys don't fit. :/


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*application of samples*



painterina said:


> I'm a fan of applying color samples on the wall, not only for homeowners, but for some decorators as well (colors they aren't familiar with). Whatever that makes their life easier. Paint samples are cheap, convenient, and good visual aids. It helps them make their decision faster and more definitely. Thus I'm always glad to do it, actually, prefer to do it. For if they do it they tend to use a mini sponge roller or brush, leaving all kinds of marks and ridges. Which is a crime for a nice smooth wall.
> 
> Some colors do look different on the wall than they do on a small swatch --lighter or darker, more cheerful or dreary, prettier or uglier.. Difficult homeowners (perhaps they'd prefer to be called 'sophisticated'), can see big differences between subtly different colors. But they know exactly what they want.


Painterina, how do you apply your samples to clients' walls without any marks or ridges?

futtyos


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

futtyos said:


> Painterina, how do you apply your samples to clients' walls without any marks or ridges?
> 
> futtyos


I slap it on with a brush and roll it off (tapered out)with a 4" personally...in most cases anyway...


----------



## ProvoPainters (Sep 14, 2016)

*Hard Decision for Folks*

This decision can be very stressful and laborious for some customers. My mother didn't paint her house for 4 years because she couldn't decide on what paint she wanted...
Funny enough, we actually have a whole page dedicated to this topic on our company website:
http://www.provopainting.com/choosing-colors


Couple of things that can be helpful

1. Always have the paint advisor be someone other than the one who will apply the paint. This keeps the decisions separate in the customer's mind and has helped me in the past with the 'blame game' if something goes wrong.

2. Always GET IT IN WRITING once decisions have been made. This helps prevent the problem mentioned above.

3. Outsource When Needed. Use your judgement with 'high risk' customers. If you feel like trying to help the is going to turn into a liability later, don't risk it.

As far as the decision making goes, depends on the scenario. Usually the problem is with too many options, not too little. Have them start by removing/narrowing down brand/tones/shades/colors/sheens etc that they know they don't like. This helps remove options and prevent the "Paradox of Choice" scenario.


----------



## painterina (May 25, 2015)

futtyos said:


> Painterina, how do you apply your samples to clients' walls without any marks or ridges?
> 
> futtyos


Firstly, marks and ridges created by clients who have painted a few times before using low-cost sample applicators are not the same as marks and ridges created by professionals who paint for a living. The former are like the Andes mountain range, whereas the latter the great plains. (..Just a thought, didn't mean to make fun of some clients' painting skills..)

That said, I like 4" or 6" 3/8" microfiber, which holds a lot of paint yet leaves a smooth finish. Samples are large, approx 1.5' by 2', 2 coats rolled. The only thing I tend to look out for is possible flashing, where sample areas have (2) more coats than surroundings, thereby having a tendency to stand out.. But I think you already knew all of that


----------



## painterina (May 25, 2015)

..Just found a pic. Typical color samples: The clients wanted a darker ceiling, so I lined up 5 of her chosen colors. (She ended up picking another color)


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

i stay out of it unless they insist. i dont like spending the time choosing colors then they get rejected them for something worse, feels like im being used.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

6 days. We now have a color. Yipee!


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> 6 days. We now have a color. Yipee!


I looked at a job in April, for an August start, still haven't heard about a colour...although, I haven't talked to them since the quote, and I don't really care if they call


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Nathan said:


> One of my biggest leads engines was the local newspaper we had in Clermont. I know that this isn't true in all areas but I thought I would show you an ad that worked well for me and maybe others could share too?
> 
> This ad ran at a 1/4 page size and appeared weekly. I think it worked because it was attractive, had a good amount of contrast, and stated what we did in bold letters across the top.
> 
> ...


Not sure why this post is attaching? No idea where it's from.

Anyway, the folks with the big house I posted about picked albaster in june when we bid it and scheduled it. The samples were up, color selected...the whole 9 yards..it's all good now. Just very stressful for all parties as we run I to a wall of rain here....it's all systems go as we have an approved color. I shot the front of the house and as high as i coukd reach off a 6 down the side we had finished. Now THAT is a sample. Lol...We'll finish up, cash out for the original scope and be back in the spring to do the decks (hes rippin em off)and other stuff he has yet to rebuild (all on a change order we dont even have quite yet.)I don't do well with this much stress or this kind of stress this late in the season...a good reminder as to why I don't schedule exteriors after the 1st of Sept. A small quicky, maybe. Not this size with as much prep as we've had to do. Lesson learned. AGAIN. Sometimes I get a little ambitious and forget...smh.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*I remember now*



Cricket said:


> View attachment 81754
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I posted earlier that I am reluctant to advise clients on colors, but I just remembered a job I did 2 years ago for someone who was getting their house ready for sale. The realtor told the client to get rid of the dark brown on the T11 siding and the garage door and change it to a beigey color to go with the bricks and roof. I had done a lot of work for the client, so we had a good working relationship, and besides, he just wanted it to look good for selling. I got samples from BM, SW, Ace Hdwr, HD, Lowes, any place that had samples. This took place over a week and a half. I finally found a sample I thought would work. When I got to the house the next day, I got my ladder out and checked the color swatch against the roof (which had the most color going on when standing in the street). The owner could hear my "eureka!" from inside. We still went around on several different colors, but ended up with the Eureka swatch and it turned out great!

By the way, I had a bunch of blank white record (33 lp) jackets laying around, so I made all my color samples with those as they are a square foot and 1' x 2' when opened up. Mush easier to set against the house and look at from the street than a small swatch.

futtyos


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Record jackets? What's that? 😉


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I hope I'm wrong (being right would date me too much:/) but I believe those are the sleeves we used to slide records into (way before cd's and I pads) to keep them from being scratched back in the 8 track/cassette tape/record music lovers era....I miss records sometimes...lol


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

lilpaintchic said:


> I hope I'm wrong (being right would date me too much:/) but I believe those are the sleeves we used to slide records into (way before cd's and I pads) to keep them from being scratched back in the 8 track/cassette tape/record music lovers era....I miss records sometimes...lol


 
and always put back in the paper lining backwards( for what reason escapes me at the moment):blink:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

My brother brought out an old LP and showed my nephew when he was young. He thought it was the biggest CD he'd ever seen and said "Holy crap. That thing must hold hundreds of songs!" He was a little shocked when he found out it was usually 8 or 9.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ProvoPainters said:


> This decision can be very stressful and laborious for some customers. My mother didn't paint her house for 4 years because she couldn't decide on what paint she wanted...
> Funny enough, we actually have a whole page dedicated to this topic on our company website:
> http://www.provopainting.com/choosing-colors
> 
> ...


Great advice. Especially the point about the overwhelming amount of choices people may have to make. When I have customers looking at colors I try to direct them to narrow it down to no more then 5 color choices. Handing some people a fan deck can cause heart palpitations in some people! Again, this is the difference between what I do and the box stores do.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

AngieM said:


> Record jackets? What's that? 😉


I have thousands of them. Filled. With records.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Another interesting thing about choosing colors. Color is one of the brains hardest things to remember. Almost no one can look at a color without a name or number and pick that color out of a color deck without quite a bit of experience and training. It takes a pretty good trained eye to do it. Many of us in the trade can do it pretty well, but for most people it is virtually impossible. Even for the decorinas! That's part of the reason that people get so frustrated when they are choosing colors. They'll pick a color at a paint retailer and go to another and try to pick out the same color and it almost always is wrong. 

And you would be surprised how many times a customer will spend a large amount of time, even days, weeks, or months, and end up choosing the first color that they liked! I'd say it happens at least 75% of the time.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

On top of all of this, paint colours change throughout the day based on lighting, etc. I just painted out a main floor of a house for a GC friend of mine in Revere Pewter from BM. At certain times of day one room would look kind of a brown beige, another would look grey and another would have a green look to it. Even in one room certain walls look like they were done with accent colours, even though it all came out of the same can.

Hell, even at the paint shop I use they tell customers to take colour swatches outside to look at them in natural day light if the paint is for exterior rather than looking at it under the fluorescent lights in the store.

I can't even count the number of times I've explained this to little old ladies who thought I'd used different paints for certain walls in rooms they've had me paint and had to show them the cans of paint I'd brought into their house to prove what I was saying.

The owner of the flower shop my wife works at painted out the store herself and lost her mind over the fact that one wall looked different than the others. Had the best colour matcher at the paint shop I use come in to figure out what was needed to make them all look the same by repainting.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

My favorite is when people pick out a color then pick the color one shade up for their "accent" wall. I always inform them, you'll never be able tell that's a different color. In fact, the same color will look different on a different wall.


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

The design/ picking out colors is included in my price. I have a bag of fandecks-except Behr. I always do samples on foam core boards. I charge $50/room up to 3 colors, included in my quote. Beyond 3 is an added $50/ color charge. I charge $100 for mural sketches, plaster or cabinet door samples. 

I order the larger 8x10" paint chips from SW or BM and have them directly sent to a client(free). I have a bag of 14"x 16"? painted poster board with almost every color I've ever painted. Helps to weed out colors. People say "I saw this gray at a friends house/Pinterest and loved it!" Then I show them the color in their house with their lighting and stained wood and it may or may not look terrible.

Yes, I've created a monster. I have to store the foam core and I have 2 large shelves of color to go qt. which I then have to weed through old smelly ones and toss. I only pick out colors with a signed contract and down payment. Adds time to the whole process. A 1 day/1 room job takes just as much prep time as 4 week job. In 15 years, I've had 2 or 3 clients unable to choose/could not decide. 

I also have created a good reputation for making painting rooms an easy process & choosing pleasing colors. 

I have 1 designer that will ask me to make a "gray" sample. I will ask, "what kind of gray? Light, dark, warm, greenish, brownish, blueish? " her response..."a gray." Come on!!! You are a designer, with fandecks! So, I ask if _____gray is good , she says yes. Get to client's house, "oh that is too dark and too blue" ugggg! 

I should start another thread.....Designer # 2 tacks on a 25% fee  on my services. She picks out mantle color- SW "Dover White" I told her it will look really white! So, paint it Dover and guess what is too white? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Color service!*



four2knapp said:


> The design/ picking out colors is included in my price. I have a bag of fandecks-except Behr. I always do samples on foam core boards. I charge $50/room up to 3 colors, included in my quote. Beyond 3 is an added $50/ color charge. I charge $100 for mural sketches, plaster or cabinet door samples.
> 
> I order the larger 8x10" paint chips from SW or BM and have them directly sent to a client(free). I have a bag of 14"x 16"? painted poster board with almost every color I've ever painted. Helps to weed out colors. People say "I saw this gray at a friends house/Pinterest and loved it!" Then I show them the color in their house with their lighting and stained wood and it may or may not look terrible.
> 
> ...


four2knapp, it sounds like you go to great lengths to assist your customers with choosing colors. I just have a question: why don't you have a Behr fandeck?

futtyos


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> On top of all of this, paint colours change throughout the day based on lighting, etc. I just painted out a main floor of a house for a GC friend of mine in Revere Pewter from BM. At certain times of day one room would look kind of a brown beige, another would look grey and another would have a green look to it. Even in one room certain walls look like they were done with accent colours, even though it all came out of the same can.
> 
> Hell, even at the paint shop I use they tell customers to take colour swatches outside to look at them in natural day light if the paint is for exterior rather than looking at it under the fluorescent lights in the store.
> 
> ...


Revere Pewter has possibly the worst metamarism I have seen in a non-metallic paint color. Grey to gold to green and back to red. Terrible. But for some reason it's a pretty popular color!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

futtyos said:


> four2knapp, it sounds like you go to great lengths to assist your customers with choosing colors. I just have a question: why don't you have a Behr fandeck?
> 
> futtyos


They're just colors after all! They can't hurt you!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

PACman said:


> Revere Pewter has possibly the worst *metamarism* I have seen in a non-metallic paint color. Grey to gold to green and back to red. Terrible. But for some reason it's a pretty popular color!


Memorizing this word to dazzle customers when required.


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

futtyos said:


> I just have a question: why don't you have a Behr fandeck?
> 
> 
> 
> futtyos



My clients do not choose Behr colors 99% of the time. I have an old Behr fandeck and it is really heavy, so it stays on the shelf. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

PACman said:


> Revere Pewter But for some reason it's a pretty popular color!



Revere Pewter is exactly the gray that ALL the 30 something year old want. I blame Pinterest. 

I put my samples on foam core so it can be moved from wall to wall or room to room for viewing at different times of the day. Instead of a painting a CTG sample- and have the area flash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

chrisn said:


> and always put back in the paper lining backwards( for what reason escapes me at the moment):blink:


So the record wouldn't accidently slide out of the sleeve. And get scratched.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I love change orders.....and the lower portion got shot and trimmed (one coat) on monday. It's my "sample"...lol


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> On top of all of this, paint colours change throughout the day based on lighting, etc.


I did a big room for a repeat customer last year with SW6407 Ancestral Gold.
The chip looked gold in the paint store, but in the room with minimal lighting it was green. I knew they didn't like it. A few weeks later when I saw her name pop up on my phone I knew what the question was going to be. " How much to repaint the room a different color?"


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Sometimes all they need to do is change the color of the light bulbs....


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> So the record wouldn't accidently slide out of the sleeve. And get scratched.


I knew I faithfully did it every time( as well as cleaned each one before playing) just could not remember why.:notworthy:


----------



## Pete6114 (Feb 27, 2016)

I stopped making color suggestions years ago, when a customer didn't like it after i was done and pointed her finger at me.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

We're done!!! Finally, finally done!! No more exteriors this year and 5 in the cue for next already....cleaned out the van today, put all the gear and ladders and such away for the winter...still have a pike to organize but at least it's not in the van. Man, what a relief to finally be finished...it's been a rough season. Forgot to take pics I was so eager to get outta there! I'll have to run by to grab our signs in a couple of weeks so ill take em then.


----------



## LynnJ (Mar 5, 2016)

*Choosing Colors*

I was doing an estimate for an exterior repaint of an apartment complex once. A woman came out and said "What are doing?" I said I was doing a bid for painting. She said "Great, my favorite color is yellow." 5 minutes later another woman came out and asked the same question. I said the owners were going to repaint the complex. She said "Great, any color but yellow."

Lynn Jackson


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I guess I'm going to go against the grain a bit. I always offer suggestions when they ask. I let them know it's just an opinion and may give several options to consider and have them make a trip down to BM so they can compare to other colors on the wall. They will get samples there sometimes but at least I've guided them in a general direction.

I also offer a 'Free', yes free, color consult from an interior designer. I pay a $75 fee for the service. The designer knows what I want and offers swatches and several suggestions for each color/room. While there she will offer to coordinate the rest of the floor, even house. We explain that designing is something that should be planned and the home looks best when there is a design flow. If they get an idea which direction they will go in the future, even if they don't paint again for another 5 years, they will feel comfortable knowing it has been 'professionally' designed. They eat this up.

The result is that I may go in to paint one or two rooms but end up expanding the project to the adjacent rooms or even the whole floor. The upsell or future business easily pays for the small fee. The customers love the idea that I offer a Free interior designer and they feel better about the colors they choose, and therefore the product/service I've sold them. I'd say only about 25%-30% will actually take me up on the designer but just the fact that I've offered that as an option scores huge points.

Bottom line is that I try to sell myself as different, more professional, and an 'expert' in my field. I've never had a problem with wrong colors or customers unhappy with my service. If a color turns out unexpected I'm paid again to repaint. I see it as a sales tool.


----------

